# Fulfillment / Print on demand companies...how many now!?



## Continental USA (Jun 13, 2006)

There seems to be a massive growth in POD right now, so with that in mind, I thought as an _ethically responsible supplier _ we should look into it. 

Of interest is Twitter's alliance with Threadless

Very canny...

Does this mean Threadless is the new face of interweb T-shirt culture?

I'd be interested to hear forum members opinions. Does it affect your market? Who are your preferred POD companies and why? (You Top 3 would be interesting to see). 

Twitter obviously is a massive cultural internet phenomenon right now. Are you designers, T-shirt makers all on Twitter? Why?  Is it working well for you? 

web 2.0 seems to be well and truly under way. Maybe the next iPhone app will feature online T-shirt designing software so you can do everything on the run...

*Feedback please!*


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Threadless is not a POD company. They screen print, stock and sell their merchandise.

My guess is most members here don't even use one POD, much less having 3 favorites. Those that do use a POD usually just use one. Those that use POD's tend to be the end-user.

I personally don't use Twitter. I generally don't really care what people are doing at any given moment, so I assume people wouldn't really care what i was doing either.


----------



## Continental USA (Jun 13, 2006)

splathead said:


> Threadless is not a POD company. They screen print, stock and sell their merchandise.
> 
> My guess is most members here don't even use one POD, much less having 3 favorites. Those that do use a POD usually just use one. Those that use POD's tend to be the end-user.
> 
> I personally don't use Twitter. I generally don't really care what people are doing at any given moment, so I assume people wouldn't really care what i was doing either.


I am certain POD service, or Threadless business model is not for everyone, however that T-Shirt Forums carries a dedicated section with some of the bigger POD companies each with their own section, within, tells us that it is a successful strategy for the right entrepreneur. So with that in mind, on this section of the forum, I can already see people have favourites. Maybe this is recession based. Less risk for all.

Twitter is a definite business tool, when used correctly it is a lead spinner, I can assure you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, POD's have their place. I use Spreadshirt for certain designs that I have not yet started producing in-house.

From a manufacturing standpoint, they are all potential customers of Continental. Especially Zazzle and Spreadshirt which tends to use higher quality, trendier garments.

I agree Twitter can be an effective business tool. Non business too-look what's going on regarding Iran. It just seems to be a fad to me. I have clicked on many site's Twitter link and many of their pages hadn't been updated in months.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Continental USA said:


> Does this mean Threadless is the new face of interweb T-shirt culture?


No, Threadless is the old face of interweb T-shirt culture. And the current face. And may or may not be the future face. But they're not the new face.




Continental USA said:


> I'd be interested to hear forum members opinions. Does it affect your market?


Does what affect our market? Threadless? A bit; cheap ubiquitous shirts with some decent ideas and a similar target demographic. If anything they were more of a threat when they were smaller though. The bigger they get, the more our target audiences diverge.



Continental USA said:


> Who are your preferred POD companies and why? (You Top 3 would be interesting to see).


Personally, I'm not interested in POD. My belief is that POD fulfilment companies will become increasingly less relevant to t-shirt designers. POD isn't going anywhere, but I think we'll see more and more of a split: as the price of DTG printers come down eventually more designers will buy a printer and keep their POD in-house. They won't need a fulfilment company. Meanwhile POD fulfilment will continue to thrive, but catering more and more to the person who wants a one-off shirt (or ten) for themselves, and less and less to people trying to make a living through their online stores.

Their existence will remain relevant, especially for blanks manufacturers since they'll continue to be good customers, but I believe they'll become increasingly less important in the design industry.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

It's my understanding that a lot of online companies are leaving printing companies like Threadless, Cafe Press, etc. because they are too large and expensive. There are others out there that are less expensive (which obviously drives profitablility). If you Google "internet shirt fulfillment" there are tons. It doesn't take a giant investment to open a shop, just time, but in an economy like this, maybe it's not a bad option...which probably partially explains the recent increase.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dmfelder said:


> a lot of online companies are leaving printing companies like Threadless


Threadless are not a printing company, they are a clothing label.

A lot of people here seem to think they are a printing company though - why is that? I'm hoping understanding the source of this confusion will give me some insight.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Threadless are not a printing company, they are a clothing label.
> 
> A lot of people here seem to think they are a printing company though - why is that? I'm hoping understanding the source of this confusion will give me some insight.


Yep, Agree 100%.
I think without giving threadless a closer look, people kinda think they're similar with CafePress, etc. Looking at the volume of designs shown on their website, and the large number of designers submitting their designs, makes one think that you can just submit your design and threadless will print them for you.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

My answer:
Printfection would be my first choice. I have some dark tees purchasing through them and was very impressed with the quality of print.
Zazzle my next choice, and, Cafepress my third.

On Twitter, I have no opinion one way or the other!


----------

